# How do I extract (unzip) files with Leopard 10.5.8?



## rainnn (Dec 10, 2009)

I created an archived directory (zipped it) using ZIPEG within my G5 (OS 10.4.11). If I double-click this file, ZIPEG opens and I can easily extract it. I emailed this zipped directory to a client who uses Leopard 10.5.8. She has even less experience than I using a computer. I told her if she double-clicks the zipped file, ZIPEG will open and then gave instructions on how to extract it. She said that Zipeg did not open. I am at a loss as to how to unzip this file on her computer. Can anybody help?

Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ZIPEG is a separate program, not part of OS X. The person you are sending the file to would have to have ZIPEG to open the file. It is better to just right click on a selected item and chose Compress from the menu, as that creates a basic .zip file at all modern OSes can open. Even if the files created with ZIPEG have a .zip file extension, it may not use the standard zip structure, and thus is keeping the OS from being able to open it.


----------



## rainnn (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but when I right-click, i don't see Compress. I do see Create Archive of (whatever file or folder is highlighted) When I use this feature, it creates a zipped file, in this case Quicktime.zip When I click on it once to highlight, in the Preview it says it's a Zipeg document. 

I never installed Zipeg but I bought this computer used. Is there a way of restoring the original default Mac OS zip application?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You;ll have to uninstall ZIPEG first, then if that didn't reset things, then you need to right click on a .zip file, select get info, and then under the open with, select Archive Utility, and then okay, and then the change all button.


----------



## rainnn (Dec 10, 2009)

I haven't uninstalled Zipeg yet, but i checked get info > open with. Zipeg is the default, but two other programs were listed, neither Archive Utility. They were BOMArchive helper and Stuffit Expander. I also checked in Spotlight and Archive Utility did not appear. Comments? 

sinclair_tm, thank you, BTW for trying help me!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry, I'm using 10.5. BOMArchive is what it'll be for 10.4.


----------



## rainnn (Dec 10, 2009)

Are you saying BOMArchive helper is the default app for 10.4?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, for 10.4, that was the part of the OS that handled .zip files. It's in the location: "MacHD:System:Library:Core Components"


----------

